# Ford 4000 Power Steer Ram Boots



## tjcorbin (May 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I am wondering if anyone can help me source some rubber boots for the power steer ram on a 69 Ford 4000 3 cyl diesel. There are two boots on the ram which cover the integral ball connector joints. 

The New Holland agent showed me their parts manual for the ram which lists everything except the boots. The boots on my tractor are perished and very sad. 

Can anyone help with a source for the parts or the correct part numbers?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello tjcorbin,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Call Messick's parts hotline at 1-877-260-3528. See their Ad at top of page. They are a Ford/New Holland dealership as well as other brands of tractors. If they don't have the boots you need in stock, they can probably get it for you or come up with an alternative. 

You can also search Ford parts diagrams on their site. 

Good Luck.


----------



## tjcorbin (May 28, 2015)

Hi EdF,

I have been to the local Ford/New Holland Dealer and also looked at the parts diagrams - unfortunately the picture of the ram shows all parts except the boots. I have also looked at the same diagram on the Website.

I was hoping someone might be able to find the part number, perhaps from an old printed version of a parts manual which does show or list the rubber boots.



Thanks

Tim


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Strange that the CNH dealer did not found them.
Perhaps I am wrong but I think you have a 4100 (4000 All Purpose), and the same arrangement as on my -69, and the boots for that are (see attached pdf):

#26, Part number C5NN3N465A (Superseeded by Part number 81802953)
#40, Part number C5NN3N468A

The pdf is a bit confusing, the listing covers 4100 even if the header does not say so.


You can check the listing yourself at CNH Part Store:
http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/index.php?target=epc_manuals_detail&sl=EN#epc::home
Choose "Find by model"
Type "4000" after "Search For Model", and press Enter
Choose "(4000-SERIES) 3 CYL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74)"
Choose "(06) - FRONT AXLE & STEERING"
Choose "(03D02) - POWER STEERING CYLINDER, 3500 (65/72), 3550 (72/) & 4100 (65/3-70)"

You should not type "4100" when searching for model. That directs you to the model 4100, which (despite its number) is a model from the 600-series that came after the 1000-series.


Edit:
Since you need to take the assembly apart, consider renewing the o-rings #4, 5, 7A and 29.
Check the ball, #30, as well (OD 6.53 mm in the listing is wrong, it is 1/4", 6.35 mm).

Here is a thread covering some problems concerning the sealings:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/ford-3550-power-steering-cylinder-question-intro-23249/
.
.
.


----------



## tjcorbin (May 28, 2015)

Hi Hacke,

Yes - I think we discounted those parts as not being the rubber boots - but perhaps they are!

Thanks for your help - I will stop back down to our CNH dealer and order them if they are still available.

My ram is leaking quite bad out of the front seals, so I will be replacing the seals and I though I would replace the old rubber boots at the same time.

I have 2x Ford 4000 Select-O-Speeds, one is running the other has a bad engine but otherwise OK. Whilst the SOS is infamous I grew up driving the same model so they are a bit of nostalgia mostly, although I do use it for mowing a couple of acres from time to time. Both tractors I have are Basildon England produced (as all were in New Zealand) and are both model D1016E. Serials B117340 (running) and B110369 (bad engine).



Will post some photos when I fit the seals to the ram.


Thanks

Tim


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I took a look at the Workshop Manual, and there it is : "Rubber boot". That may convince the dealer.

The manual (in English) as pdf from a Swedish Ford forum:
www.fordson.se/Verkstadshandbok_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf

My -69 4000 8-speed has B119180, and it lives on the opposite side of the globe from New Zealand.
I have it for the same nostalgic reasons.

Looking forward to the pictures.
.
.
.


----------

